Do you have domains you would rent-to-own? - sharemywin
======
partisan
Doesn't previous use of a domain name by an unscrupulous actor lower the value
of a domain name? If so, I would be weary of renting out a domain name without
understanding how it would be used.

------
runnr_az
I've been building a domain marketplace at [https://xn--
i-7iq.ws/marketplace](https://xn--i-7iq.ws/marketplace) and from my research,
at least on the higher end, financing and leasing plans are somewhat common
for the bigger transactions.

~~~
limeblack
Cool site. No offense but I would never associate with godaddy unless it was
life or death. I saw it was powered by godaddy aftermarket.

------
1ba9115454
Basically no.

When I'm looking for a domain I often see people squatting on a domain I would
like. I would consider buying the domain at a premium, but renting, no way. If
my product or service is successful they will always have a hold over me.

------
sharemywin
I have a lot of domains I think are pretty cool. I've just never got very far
on the project. I'd don't want to let them go but I don't have time for the
projects either. Is anyone else on this situation?

~~~
franciscop
I am in the same situation, I have more domains/ideas than time. Now even more
as I'm focusing on a single project to try to deliver something _bigger_.

------
RobDukarski
I do have some domains I would rent-to-own such as img.chat but most of the
domains I have I acquired because I have plans to build projects that they
would be used for.

------
madamelic
This a pretty brilliant business idea.

Let me know if that is what you are doing, I would be willing to try it out
when it launches.

